# iPhone disabled



## Jotaku (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi, so my problem is that my iPhone 4S (I think) (NOTE: it was just given to me (2nd hand) is disabled because i attempted to open the passcode several times before it was disabled only for a certain time. Now that i attempted for like 8 times it says "iPhone is disabled" "Connect to iTunes" Well to tell you the whole story I changed my passcode and when i checked it out i failed I think what happened is that i put the combination wrong for changing the passcode or I was panicking and didn't notice that I was pressing the wrong combinations. 

When i chatted (online) with a Apple Customer Service he said that I should connect to iTunes and put it in recovery mode but I have never synced it to anything before. So my plan was to just reset it to factory settings. (I thought it could bypass the passcode because the Apple Customer Service person said so)
(NOTE: I have only pictures and apps their because I use another phone for messages so only pictures will be lost and other apps which are not connected to GameCenter.) 

Now my problem is that I can't reset it to factory settings because it needs my passcode.....

The last option now that the Apple Customer Service person said that i should go to a Apple Service Provider... 
My questions are...

Question 1: Will it be 100% sure that my phone will be reseted?

Question 2: WIll GameCenter games (like Clash Of Clans) really be saved/restored? 

Question 3: Does Apple Service Providers have fees?

Thanks guys i'm going to the Apple Service Provider next week hopefully there's no fees and everything will get back to normal.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I think it is better for you to go to your local phone agent which you are paying for cellular service per month to help you reset your iphone. If you are paying for cellular service per month I don't believe they may charge you but it is better for you to ask before they start anything. If they reset your iphone to factory settings, you will loose everything.


----------



## Jotaku (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't pay for anything because i use another phone for messages.. ..


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The only solution is to take it to an Apple provider to have it fixed. A fee may apply. Talk to them first to see if they will be charging you.


----------



## Jotaku (Jun 18, 2015)

2 Of my relatives told me that theirs a possibility that the Apple Service Provider will ask me if i actually own the phone. (They said that they might get suspicious that I stole it) Since it was just a gift (2nd-hand) it'l be hard for me to prove that I actually own it.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The only thing I can think of is to call the person who gave you the iphone if he can make you the favor of sending it to be fixed.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

the following is what apple says and it is the only legit way without going to the apple store.

https://support.apple.com/en-la/HT204306


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

We have offered all the help we can with this one 
Our rules clearly state 


> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------

